
Show HN: A game site for programmers - TACIXAT
https://pointatinfinity.com/eight
======
TACIXAT
I put out my first game on Point at Infinity. My long term goal is to have a
lot of games that are playable via API. I started with the classic slide
puzzle. Feedback is appreciated!

~~~
grgg
Games playable by API sounds really interesting.

